
Surveillance libs in common smartphone apps collected data of 200M+ Americans - humanetech
https://boingboing.net/2018/12/11/clinics-military-bases-aa.html
======
humanetech
This refers to NYT article [0] "Your Apps Know Where You Were Last Night, and
They’re Not Keeping It Secret"

[0]
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/12/10/business/loca...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/12/10/business/location-
data-privacy-apps.html)

